# Can I make a Melt And Pour Soap Base using Liquid Glycerin ?



## Violetta (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello all soap lovers ! 

I would like attempt making a gemstone soap for the first time . 

Did fair amount of research and feel quite confident as far I use melt and Pour which is effectively glycerin based ?! should be easy. But I have a lot of glycerin in liquid and would like to use it if possible. Can't find anyone using L glycerin as a base and very little advice on that overall. 

Please help with your suggestions and tips...

Also was wondering can I add some coconut to glycerin soap ?

Thank you in advance & Happy Soapy New Year
Viola


----------



## lsg (Dec 29, 2015)

There are several posts about homemade M&P base.  DIY melt and pour base uses the hot process.
Here is a video tutuorial:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nw4CBN_RC0[/ame]


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 29, 2015)

Violetta said:


> Hello all soap lovers !
> 
> I would like attempt making a gemstone soap for the first time .
> 
> ...


Maybe this is just me but I am a bit confused by your post. Are you planning on make m&p yourself and using glycerin as the additive to make it transparent? Or are you trying to add glycerin to cp soap to make it transparent? Neither method work out well. Using high percentages of glycerin in cp to make it transparent only results in a soap that will melt to a puddle of goo in a couple of weeks. The tutorial posted above does make a decent transparent soap but does not pour well when remelted. It has a very low melt point and will wrinkle when poured to hot. It you want to make gemstones I would recommend a good pre-made m&p base. You will be a lot less frustrated. Here is a link to a great soap rock tutorial by Soapsmith  http://soapsmith.blogspot.com/2015/04/hits-38361-hello-friends-i-often-do.html


----------



## Violetta (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you both 

Hot process tutorial looks good will allow me to use up my glycerin 

@ Carolyn "Are you planning on make m&p yourself and using glycerin as the additive to make it transparent? "
I would want to make a transparent m&p base from scratch with my glycerin rather than buying pre made one ! but from what you are saying I'm better off with pre made one anyway. 

Thank you


----------



## Kamahido (Jan 2, 2016)

A question for lsg about the tutorial from youtube.com. Have you tried the melt and pour soap made from this tutorial? If you have and it doesn't work, I can save the time and money of trying it myself.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 2, 2016)

IF and only if you are making clear soap and NOT a true M&P you can use glycerin , alcohol and sugar in a hot process batch. True M&P includes the E. Glycol for remelting. The process is nearly identical.

So if you are looking at making a clear soap to be molded at the time the soap is done you can use lard, cocnut oil, palm oil or tallow etc. Lard may give a cloudy ( not fully transparent) soap. SF should be at 0% because it will NOT stay in the soap once the secondary process has begun and there will be FOAM on the surface and tiny bubbles ... in the soap. 
Just trying to help you not have to repeat the things I learned trying this.

Steve


----------



## Violetta (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello all  

@Kamahido not yet, but will give it a go once back from Morocco  also found this tutorials which looks good and makes much 
clearer soap base !
Also came a cross this book " Making Transparent Soap by Catherine Failor"  if you are just like me starting with transparent soap base 

@Steve thank you for your comment, yes exactly what I want is clear base, just gathering all my research and will try to experiment will keep you all posted..

Happy New Year all


----------

